# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Getting an alienware laptop :P

## Patrick

Hi guys, 

I'm thinking of buying an alienware laptop, either the new mx11 or the mx15. I don't really want it for gaming so much, I just want a powerful, nice looking laptop that will last for a while and perform well. Thing is, if I get the mx11 I'd have to get an external disc drive and I don't know if that would hinder performance or anything, like if I wanted to watch a dvd. But I also don't really want a screen as big as 15 inches. Also I'm not really sure if I need to upgrade the processor/RAM from what is recommended. Any help would be appreciated  :smiley: 

link
http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/to...hs1&l=en&s=dhs

----------


## FortressForever

If you are not going to use it for gaming then you shouldn't get an alienware. Unless you're getting an ultra high end system from them you're getting the same hardware as you'd get elsewhere and paying more for it. You're really just paying more for the name. Case in point, this laptop is cheaper and has better specs. 

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dells...N0055804&s=dhs

----------


## Patrick

OK, but how much better are the specs? I really don't know what I'm doing when it comes to processors and graphics cards. And do be honest I'd be willing to pay a bit extra for that sweet lit up keyboard...

----------


## FortressForever

The Dell has:                                         
- better processor                                  
- more RAM                                           
- faster RAM
- larger hard drive

The alienware m11x has:
- more powerful video card
- looks cool

Here is a detailed analysis of each systems video card. At the end of the articles they have some benchmarks for some newer games.

The dell uses the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mob...0.23698.0.html

The alienware m11x uses NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-...M.24060.0.html

Basically the alienware is for gaming and the dell is for everything else. You could still play games on the dell, they would just have to be older or on very low settings.

----------


## Patrick

Awesome... I'll think about it, thanks for your help  :smiley:

----------


## Keresztanya

You shouldn't be gaming very much on a laptop anyway, it's stupid.

----------


## ClouD

BTW, you can get a back-lit keyboard on almost all Dell laptops.

----------


## Patrick

Awesome... I only really wanted the alienware because it looked so amazing and you could change the colours  :tongue2:  

Oh well, I should probably just save the money and go for the dell

----------


## Loonybin Resident

> You shouldn't be gaming very much on a laptop anyway, it's stupid.



I own a alienware and laptop and game on it all the time, it gets really hot while your running a game but as long as you get a cooling pad it's fine. But if you are not a gamer, Alienware laptops are heavy duty and will last a long time, i have had one for almost 3 years and it still works great. (I even named my laptop, weird, I know.).


but about the regular dell laptops, my girlfriend has went through 3 of those in the past 2 years...it seems they tend to crash alot, or she just has bad luck.

----------


## Patrick

> I own a alienware and laptop and game on it all the time, it gets really hot while your running a game but as long as you get a cooling pad it's fine. But if you are not a gamer, Alienware laptops are heavy duty and will last a long time, i have had one for almost 3 years and it still works great. (I even named my laptop, weird, I know.).
> 
> 
> but about the regular dell laptops, my girlfriend has went through 3 of those in the past 2 years...it seems they tend to crash alot, or she just has bad luck.



Yeah, I know quite a few friends with Dell laptops that don't last very long... I'm pretty sure now I'm going for the mx11. I won a poker tournament recently and now I can probably just about afford it  :smiley:  thanks for your help guys.

----------


## Loonybin Resident

> Yeah, I know quite a few friends with Dell laptops that don't last very long... I'm pretty sure now I'm going for the mx11. I won a poker tournament recently and now I can probably just about afford it  thanks for your help guys.



It wont dissapoint you  :smiley:  as long as you stay away from those pesky viruses.
I believe alienware also has a deal that once your laptop gets outdated, you can send it in and they will update it.

----------

